# The Weirdest Porn Fetish Thread



## FatAndProud (May 29, 2007)

Seriously, we were all chatting in the chatroom (go figure) and like...I said nostril porn is pretty weird.

Please state some weird fetishes you guys know are true and you can't make up weird things like

"Guy likes to sleep with purple aliens not green aliens because green reminds him of the lima beans his mother used to feed him"....but sadly enough that may be a true fetish.

WEIRD FETISHES...GO!!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 29, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> Seriously, we were all chatting in the chatroom (go figure) and like...I said nostril porn is pretty weird.
> 
> Please state some weird fetishes you guys know are true and you can't make up weird things like
> 
> ...



In one of his ineffable ditties from the '50s ("Smut") he has this to say:

"All books can be indecent books
Though recent books are bolder
For filth, I'm glad to say, is in
The mind of the beholder
When correctly viewed
Everything is lewd
I could tell you things about Peter Pan
And the Wizard of Oz, there's a dirty old man"

And you should see the rest of this opus at the link below.
http://www.guntheranderson.com/v/data/smut.htm
"Bring on the obscene movies, murals, postcards, neckties, samplers, stained-glass windows, tattoos, anything! More, more, I'm still not satisfied!"

Or, put another way,

"Orthodoxy is my doxy. Heterodoxy is someone else's doxy."
-- William Warburton, Bishop of Gloucester (1698-1779)

Somewhere, I've seen a comment in some sci-fi story about the Little Green Men coming to earth as observers, and finding that even the most normal and fastidious of earthlings' copulative and procreative behavior is too much for their tender sensibilities. They flee to the comfort of their own practices, which in turn horrify us.

So . . . (where's an icon for shrugging my shoulders when I need one?)


----------



## dreamer72fem (May 29, 2007)

I was chatting with a guy once....AGES ago. Think he found me when I use to go into yahoo chat. And he started to ask me things like. Do you own a sewing machine? Do you like to sew with a sewing machine? Do you have any picture of you at a sewing machine? Would you take pictures of yourself using a sewing machine? That was his thing....big girls using sewing machines. All I could do was laugh. Still makes me laugh to this day. It perplexed me a bit I must say.
Stacey


----------



## mango (May 29, 2007)

*From a guy who occasionally drops into the chatroom to some of the girls...

"How much do you sink in the sand when you walk on the beach?"


*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 29, 2007)

Copied and pasted from this website

now what I find funny is...my spell checker has underlined all the "aww thats cute" ones...but all the major ones are in my computers dictionary..my computer is a perv!!!! hahaha

AwwThat's Cute

Acomoclitic  Shaved and completely hairless genitals are a turn-on.
Agoraphilia Gettin' it on out in public is hot, hot, hot!
Alphmegamia Bring on the older, seasoned men.
Altocalciphilia High heels make this person horny.
Antholagnia The scent of a flower brings about that special tingly feeling.
Asthenolagnia When this person's partner is mamby-pamby, this makes him or her quite randy. I'm also kind of a poet and like, didn't realize it.
Cunnilalia Just talking about female genitalia gives this person the proverbial or actual woody.
Cunnilingus Tonguing vulva is titillating.
Doraphilia The feeling of fur or skin is sensual and erotic.
Graophilia Older females are hotties, and _The Graduate_ is probably a favorite movie.
Gymnophilia Turned on by nudity. Oh come on, who isn't? Sheesh.
Gynonudomania If the thought of ripping clothes off of other people fills you with lust, you are a gynonudomanian. You should probably also invest in several credit cards to replace those quickly dissipating wardrobes. Hirsutophilia Aroused by armpit hair and, most probably, Berkeley.
Macrogenitalism Are you aroused by large genitals? Scandalous! 
Medolalia This person could hang with a cunnilalist since this person is aroused by talking about everything phallus.
Miscegenation When two people of different races get it on, this person wants to get it on.
Omolagnia Aroused by nudity? Freak. (Hey, wasn't that Gymnophilia?)
Phallophilia This person only wants penises of unusual size, namely gargantuan. 
Pubephilia Don't ever shave for this person, because pubic hair is where it's at.
Tripsolagnia A trip to the hairdresser is heaven, especially getting their hair managed or shampooed.
Tripsophilia Sensual massage is the only kind of massage, baby.

It's a Bit Disturbing

Chremastistophilia This person gets off on the idea of being robbed. Say chremastistophilian three times fast, I dare you.
Coulrophilia This person wants a clown to entertain their pants off while playing with that long, red balloon. 
Electrophilia Electricity is hot. Some say even shocking.
Eproctophilia "Beans! Beans! The magical fruit! The more you eat, the more you" This person is horny whenever farting is involved. An ideal date might begin at Taco Bell, or perhaps with cabbage, beans, and a Farrelly Brothers movie.
Exhibitionism This is someone who enjoys surprising others by exposing their naughty bits. I'm thinking an omolagnian would probably get along really well with this person. 
Fisting This person is aroused by either being the receiver or giver of a hand, fist, or forearm into the rectum or vagina. This also appears to be one of the few fetishes that can be easily pronounced. 
Gerontophilia This is an attraction to the old and enfeebled. If you're a gerontophiliac, you probably love raisins. Rent _Harold and Maude_.
Gynemimetophilia The thought of someone who was born a man, but now stands corseted, made up better than Tammy Faye, in a dress and belting out "Wind Beneath my Wings," seriously gets this person off. It just has to be female impersonator or a male to female transsexual. Rent _Tootsie_ or _The Birdcage_.
Harpaxophilia There should be a dot-com site where chremastistophilians and harpaxophilians can hook up, because harpaxophilians are turned on by burglary.
Hebephilia Teenagers make this person randy. Rent _Bring It On_ with Kirsten Dunst.

Hierophilia This person gets off on sacred objects such as crosses. I would say rent _The Exorcist_, but if that movie gets you hot, I need to bump this definition down a category or two.
Iatronudia Doctor, doctor! This person loves exposing him or herself to a physician. The health insurance bills must be staggering
Kleptophilia The only difference between this person and someone giving themselves the five-finger discount is that this person gets horny when they steal.


Lactaphilia Mammaries full of milk don't make just babies happy...
Maieusiophilia Pregnant women make this person hot under the collar. This should be good news to moms-to-be asking "Do I look like a cow or what?"
Martymachlia Aroused by having others watch during sex. Get these folks hooked up with a voyeur, pronto.
Nasophilia This person gets mentally erect about their partner's nose. Even though this fetish description is somewhat vague, the name is just a scream.
Nymphomania/Satyriasis Even though these folks are aroused by the uncontrollable desire of woman/men for sex, I'm envisioning cloven-hoofed flute-players and winged horses prancing merrily in the forest.
Ochlophilia If you get turned on by being in a crowd, you need to get a job working security at Ozzfest.
Oculophilia It's said that the eyes are the window to the soul. An oculophiliac thinks they are the viagra of the face.
Oculolinctus Aroused by licking their partner's eyeball. I don't think I need to add anything here.
Odaxelagnia Bite me. No, really, bite me! 
Ozolagnia  "Ooooo, that smell! Can you smell that smell? Oooooooo, that smell!" Outside of bad old Lynyrd Skynyrd references, Ozolagnians are turned on by powerful scents.
Parthenophilia These people have a desire to deflower virgins. You know, find a virgin, grab the flowers right out of their hands and trample them for the sheer joy of it. They're just so mean.
Phygephilia Turned on by being a fugitive. If you also fantasize about finding the one-armed man, you may be a Richardkimballiac.
Podophilia This fairly common fetish finds folks getting hot and bothered about feet. To each his own.
Retifism Turned on by shoes. Would this be also known as Imeldaism?
Spectrophilia These people get aroused by either coitus with spirits or from images in mirrors. While I can see the mirrors over the bed thing happening, I'm wondering about the spirit thing. Isn't _The Enquirer_ still offering a bazillion dollars for proof? Why aren't these people rich by now? Is the truth _really_ out there?
Thesauromania While the name makes me envision someone with an insatiable Rand McNally habit, it really means people who are turned on by collecting women's clothing and stuff.
Thlipsosis Ow! Oooooooo. Oh! Mmmmmmmmm. Turned on by pinching.
Transvestitism This person has a secret bigger than Victoria's, because they feel absolutely divine cross-dressing.
Voyeurism They like to watch. (Sounds like a good book title to me!)


That's my contribution, lol...woohoo go me...I know how to use my mouse...realllll good, lol.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 29, 2007)

This is probably not the most insane fetish out there but it was the first time anyone ever mentioned a fetished that skeeved me out. This guy like dirty women. Fat women who don't bathe or wipe themselves after using the loo. He wanted me to go a week without bathing or cleaning myself and wanted me to talk about how dirty I was, the smellier the better. yech!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 29, 2007)

Wow,
I'm afraid I would reveal to much of myself by posting this, but I am glad that I found a name for one of these fetishes (I didn't know it was a fetish, I thought it was just *one of those things*) that I have been suppressing for quite sometime. 

Thanks for the list!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 29, 2007)

Almost ten years ago, I broke my leg in three places by slipping on wet grass. A couple of years afterwards, I had mentioned this in a chatroom, and some guy started messaging me, asking all sorts of questions: did I use crutches, did I have a cast, did I limp, etc. It sort of went beyond casual interest, so I inquired, and he said he got off on fat women who have broken bones/injuries. He specifically loved crutches or any devices used for help in walking :blink: :huh:


----------



## Pookie (May 29, 2007)

But then you can look at this from the other angle, some things that are everyday sexual experiences for people can be percieved as odd. Plain vanilla does nothing for me.

I only have one actual fetish.... being that a fetish denotes something you have to have most times in order to really get off, but there are many things I enjoy which the more vanilla people here wouldnt get and would call odd.... but in practice are very common and pretty tame compared to some things I have experienced.

And lol... many people would consider the most common fetish here on this board to be odd indeed! feeding somebody up? fat girls? HEAVENS ABOVE!!! and that there may be porn of this!!! *faints*

I personally find medical fetishes to be the oddest thing, I hate hospitals and the idea of playing about with medical equipment just doesnt appeal.


----------



## alienlanes (May 29, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> "Guy likes to sleep with purple aliens not green aliens because green reminds him of the lima beans his mother used to feed him"....but sadly enough that may be a true fetish.



It's called "xenofetishism," and I know more than one person who's into it .

I forget whether it has a name, but the weirdest fetish I've ever heard of involves being aroused by the sight of insects being crushed by high heels. (I think I read about this in the same _Deviant Desires_ book that Supersize Betsy was in.) It sounds like someone's ultra-specific secret fantasy, but apparently it's popular enough to have its own paysite community. Different strokes for different folks ...


----------



## Tracyarts (May 29, 2007)

ROFL! He emailed me a few times, it had to have been the same man. I used to have a homepage with a lot of my sewing projects on it and this guy emailed me wanting to know for certain if *I* was the person who sewed the things. And did I have photos of myself sewing them to prove it. He tripped my "weirdo radar" and I just blew him off and never responded. But he was very adamant about the photos of me on my homepage and wanting proof that it was the same person sewing the clothes. 

Bet it was him. Heh! They sure do get around.

Tracy



dreamer72fem said:


> I was chatting with a guy once....AGES ago. Think he found me when I use to go into yahoo chat. And he started to ask me things like. Do you own a sewing machine? Do you like to sew with a sewing machine? Do you have any picture of you at a sewing machine? Would you take pictures of yourself using a sewing machine? That was his thing....big girls using sewing machines. All I could do was laugh. Still makes me laugh to this day. It perplexed me a bit I must say.
> Stacey


----------



## Butterbelly (May 29, 2007)

mango said:


> *From a guy who occasionally drops into the chatroom to some of the girls...
> 
> "How much do you sink in the sand when you walk on the beach?"
> 
> ...



Jay...you would have to bring this guy up....lol


----------



## MissToodles (May 29, 2007)

Clinton signed into law the banning of insect/animal crushing videos : http://www.saplonline.org/AAcrush.htm

I don't know if it's quite bizarre but I don't get the whole watching women do laundry thing. I guess there's a lid for every pot, but honestly how can you explain it? Is it an oedipal thing, where men have memories of their mom doing laundry as a child? Is it simply watching the act of bending over to your items in and out of the machines? I can't figure it out, anyway most of these things don't need to be rationalized, and if you're into it, whatever, seems perfectly harmless. But now I have to wonder about some of the stragglers at the local laundromat.


----------



## Canonista (May 29, 2007)

"Furries" are pretty weird.


----------



## marlowegarp (May 29, 2007)

I've never quibbled...if it was ribald


----------



## Allie Cat (May 29, 2007)

Canonista said:


> "Furries" are pretty weird.



No we aren't... >.<

=Divals


----------



## UberAris (May 29, 2007)

Divals said:


> No we aren't... >.<
> 
> =Divals



yes you are 

And as for weird... Gore (internal organs, not the former vice president) fetish is kinda creepy... and same with Amputee fetish... Personally not a fan of Vore either...


----------



## Zandoz (May 29, 2007)

The only thing I can think of, I can only describe with two words...rubber ball. More would break countless TMI meters and likely get me kicked. And no, I'm not talk'n about me...I ain't got the right plumbing


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 29, 2007)

Ohhhhh, that reminds me. 

*Marbles*. There's someone who gets off on fat women eating _marbles_. Lots of them. He likes to feel them in her stomach, or something. I dunno. :huh: 

And he's one of those "oh, he's so sweet and nice" type people. You'd _never_ guess. :blink:


----------



## alienlanes (May 29, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Ohhhhh, that reminds me.
> 
> *Marbles*. There's someone who gets off on fat women eating _marbles_. Lots of them. He likes to feel them in her stomach, or something. I dunno. :huh:
> 
> And he's one of those "oh, he's so sweet and nice" type people. You'd _never_ guess. :blink:



_Marbles_ ? Is that even physically possible without, you know, _choking to death_?

Reminds me of an episode of either _The Simpsons_ or _Family Guy_ where Homer (or Peter) decides to eat a roll of nickels so that he can use his stomach as a tambourine...


----------



## sunandshadow (May 29, 2007)

Given that mermaids, centaurs, satyrs, and angels have been common objects of sexual fantasies for thousands of years, I'd have to argue that furry-ism is one of the most common of all fetishes.


Me, I kinda have a fetish for long hair, in that I'm basically not attracted to guys with short hair. I tried googling it but couldn't find the technical term for it, if there is one. I'm also tempted to add more fetishes to the list above, but there are just so _many_, it would be kind of pointless because the list would never be complete.


----------



## alienlanes (May 29, 2007)

sunandshadow said:


> Given that mermaids, centaurs, satyrs, and angels have been common objects of sexual fantasies for thousands of years, I'd have to argue that furry-ism is one of the most common of all fetishes.



I think you're right about this. I don't "get" the appeal of furry, myself, but I have a couple of friends who are really into it, one of whom pointed me to this essay by way of explanation.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 29, 2007)

Here are a three of the strangest I've faced:

1. A guy asked me if I knew CPR (which I do) and then asked me to roll play giving him mouth to mouth and chest compressions. I asked if he was going to live when it was all said and done...He said no.  

2. Another guy wanted to know if he could lay on the floor while I stepped on pies that were placed by his head. :huh: 

3. This guy got off on the sound and sight of lots of quarters...not dimes or nickles but quarters. I didn't ask why.

I guess on the weirdness scale they aren't too bad but they surely gave me pause when I encountered them.


----------



## Koldun (May 29, 2007)

Fetishes I've seen:

The Smoking fetish
The Coughing Fetish
The Sneezing Fetish
The Disfigurement fetish
the "Dirtying up someone who is all dressed up" fetish
The Infantilist Fetish
The Age Regression Fetish
The Size Fetish
The Superhero Fetish
The Wet suit Fetish
The Rape Fetish
The Bald Fetish (not always on the head)


----------



## UberAris (May 29, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> _Marbles_ ? Is that even physically possible without, you know, _choking to death_?
> 
> Reminds me of an episode of either _The Simpsons_ or _Family Guy_ where Homer (or Peter) decides to eat a roll of nickels so that he can use his stomach as a tambourine...



It was peter

"I'm sorry peter... I just don't hear it"
"Now you can't tell me that doesn't sound just like 'Camp town races'"

and the next morning...

"Oh my god Louis... I CAN'T SEE"

and at the doctor...

"Can you see this?"
"No"
"Good, Cus I can't see it either... my cusin Marty says if you see _Pass _the image you can see a space ship..."


----------



## love dubh (May 29, 2007)

www dot populationpaste dot com slash blog

*NOT FOR THE FAINT OF HEART.*

This is a blog of fetishes and porn.

Like watching girls shoot smack? There's junkie porn!
Extreme body modification get you hot n' horny? Have a looksie!
Like watching Japanese women stick eels up their butts? There's that too!

_*The Rules of the Internet*__ 
* Rule 31: The internet is for porn.
** Rule 32: Everything is a fetish. No exceptions.*
* Rule 33: It's a trap.
** Rule 34: If it exists there is porn of it. No exceptions.*
** Rule 35 The exception to Rule 34 is the citation of Rule 34.*
* Rule 36: Bringing up Nazis is insta fail.
* Rule 37: There are no girls on the internet....ever .
* Rule 38: A cat is fine too.
* Rule 39: One cat leads to another.
* Rule 40: Ceiling cat is watching you fap.
* Rule 41: Saturday is Caturday.
* Rule 42: It is delicious cake. You must eat it.
** Rule 43: Someone would fap to it.*
* Rule 44: If it exists, you can buy it online somewhere.
* Rule 45: Snape killed Dumbledore.
* Rule 46: All lasers must be charged before shooping da whoop.
* Rule 47: Nagas stole your bike.
* Rule 48: It will always need moar sauce.
* Rule 49: The internet makes you stupid.
* Rule 50: Anything can be a meme. 


_


----------



## Butterbelly (May 29, 2007)

I don't get the whole scat fetish....like...ewwwww


----------



## Fuzzy (May 29, 2007)

Canonista said:


> "Furries" are pretty weird.



I'm not weird. I'm strange. 

I used to think erotic feederism was fairly uncommon... but not anymore.


----------



## PhillyFA (May 29, 2007)

love dubh said:


> www dot populationpaste dot com slash blog
> 
> Like watching Japanese women stick eels up their butts? There's that too!
> 
> ...




Eels up their butts? Holy shit Dubh, are you serious? Are they alive? Gross.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 30, 2007)

I think Richard Jeni said it best when he said he went to the internet once and typed "lesbian nuns having sex with goats" into a search engine and it returned the question "specify type of goat." That attitude sums up pretty much my entire thought about fetishes. Some I find interesting, some I don't. Some I find downright weird or gross. But I will never deny someone an itch they have to scratch, barring the assault or injury to another person unwillingly. 

I think the one fetish that I still try to understand is erotic lactation. While it's something I've taken part in before and enjoyed a great deal, the double standard over breasts is so incredibly common that I shake my head. You have one guy who loves big breasts, natural or fake he doesn't care. But as soon as there is milk coming out of it, it's the most disgusting thing he's ever seen (same goes for pregnancy).

I keep thinking that's what a breast is for you moran! They're not there just for you to put your face in between to play motorboat!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 30, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm not weird. I'm strange.
> 
> I used to think erotic feederism was fairly uncommon... but not anymore.



Exactly...

**waits for the tray of baked goodies to come along**


----------



## love dubh (May 30, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I keep thinking that's what a breast is for you moran! They're not there just for you to put your face in between to play motorboat!



Haaaaa. Motorboat. If some guy tried to do that to me, I'd laugh him into humiliation. Not purposefully, but I'd be so ridiculously amused that I wouldn't be able to stop. I'd also probably flail and injure someone or something.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 30, 2007)

You know, I remember allowing a cheeky monkey to have their first "motorboat" on the "girls" just like it was just the other day.



**Misty water color memories**


Good times...good times...


----------



## Allie Cat (May 30, 2007)

What are this 'motarboat' of which yall speak?

=Divals


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 30, 2007)

((giggling))


Won't someone illuminate Divals?

cause I'm too busy giggling...


**Full disclosure, I originally typed "I'm too busty giggling". RING! RING! Calling Dr. Freud!!**


----------



## Ulfhedinn (May 31, 2007)

Odd fetishes? Lets see I've seen/heard of people into...

giant/giantess

inflation

Goo people

S&M

BDSM

Gold Belly (where a person is stuffed with gold. Think the Leprachaun movies)

Robot girls

un-birthing

Vore

Plushophiles

Muscular Girls (think Arnold Schwartzenager --may or may not be spelled right-- type musclar)


Then there are the more commonly known ones that haven't been mentioned yet, like..

Zoophilia

Necrophilia (lay back and crack open a cold one, hehe. Couldn't resist, saw it on a shirt)

Pedophilia




Thats all I can think of at the moment, at least things that I don't think have been mentioned yet.


Also, I would like to be the third to say "Furries aren't weird!" >.<


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 31, 2007)

Divals said:


> What are this 'motarboat' of which yall speak?
> 
> =Divals



"Motorboat" is when you do a sound action similar to making fart noises on the skin, but instead you just sort of phhllbbt on the breasts or cleavage, sounding like a motor. Going back and forth from breast to breast gives you the Doppler effect. I will say that pound for pound, big girls have the nicest sounding tummies and breasts. I think it's the fat density as it relates to sound propagation.

Also has fond memories of my rather large (450 lb.) grandfather slapping his belly and singing old songs. I miss ya, Eddie


----------



## wistful (May 31, 2007)

I read a book or an article years ago that mentioned a guy that got off on having women throw cream pies at him.I can't for the life of me remember where I read this,but I've certainly never forgotten it.I think pie throwing would come under the "wet and messy" label.

My sister also mentioned to me that there was a guy who used to come into the dimensions chat room who liked to pretend he was a few inches tall!! We used to crack up about it.Does anyone else remember him?


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 31, 2007)

wistful said:


> I read a book or an article years ago that mentioned a guy that got off on having women throw cream pies at him.I can't for the life of me remember where I read this,but I've certainly never forgotten it.I think pie throwing would come under the "wet and messy" label.
> 
> My sister also mentioned to me that there was a guy who used to come into the dimensions chat room who liked to pretend he was a few inches tall!! We used to crack up about it.Does anyone else remember him?



The thing about being two inches tall is actually a fairly common fantasy. I can't remember what it's called but the idea of being stomped or towered over by a ginormous woman makes them crazy. Dated one once and he had a foot fetish as well.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 31, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Here are a three of the strangest I've faced:
> 
> 1. A guy asked me if I knew CPR (which I do) and then asked me to roll play giving him mouth to mouth and chest compressions. I asked if he was going to live when it was all said and done...He said no.
> 
> ...




LMAO!! What really made this post hilarious for me, is that you actually ASKED him if he was going to live!!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 31, 2007)

What about that guy who wanted to recreate the "Thrilla in Manilla" fight?
anyone meet him? posted pics of himself with assless chaps?

The one who wanted to go down on 30 coc*s just to prove his devotion/submission to me.
Anyone ever run into him? schoolteacher?


Oh just me then!?!?:huh: 




never mind......


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 31, 2007)

I saw one on TV about people who are in love with their car and have sex with it. Up the exhaust pipe. 

btw, hooray for fetishes!


----------



## MissToodles (May 31, 2007)

wistful said:


> My sister also mentioned to me that there was a guy who used to come into the dimensions chat room who liked to pretend he was a few inches tall!! We used to crack up about it.Does anyone else remember him?



He didn't even hide his freakiness, he brought it right out in the open and messaged you with it immediatly. It's not the fetishes themselves that bother me, it's that these people can't carry on a regular conversation. Anyway, he wanted to be "1 inch tall" and "paint my toenails while I sip on a cool drink by the pool". I think I wrote back that I was going to step on him but it probably turned him, so I just ignored him. It wasn't in dim chat, it was on aol 7 years ago or so.


----------



## Breakfiend (May 31, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> Eels up their butts? Holy shit Dubh, are you serious? Are they alive? Gross.



So thats it! There is this guy who lives down my road who I hate and his friends said that he watches some foul porn about eels being stuck up someones butt, now I found where its from thankyou.
And there is the proof its a real fetish.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 31, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> He didn't even hide his freakiness, he brought it right out in the open and messaged you with it immediatly. It's not the fetishes themselves that bother me, it's that these people can't carry on a regular conversation. Anyway, he wanted to be "1 inch tall" and "paint my toenails while I sip on a cool drink by the pool". I think I wrote back that I was going to step on him but it probably turned him, so I just ignored him. It wasn't in dim chat, it was on aol 7 years ago or so.




LOL...this reminds me of a sketch from Little Britain, lol. 

How would a 1 inch guy hold a nail polish brush???? Did he even consider that??

LOL...sorry, I'm in a silly mood, lol.


----------



## UberAris (May 31, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> He didn't even hide his freakiness, he brought it right out in the open and messaged you with it immediatly. It's not the fetishes themselves that bother me, it's that these people can't carry on a regular conversation. Anyway, he wanted to be "1 inch tall" and "paint my toenails while I sip on a cool drink by the pool". I think I wrote back that I was going to step on him but it probably turned him, so I just ignored him. It wasn't in dim chat, it was on aol 7 years ago or so.



Giantess + vore


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 31, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> LOL...this reminds me of a sketch from Little Britain, lol.
> 
> How would a 1 inch guy hold a nail polish brush???? Did he even consider that??
> 
> LOL...sorry, I'm in a silly mood, lol.



LMAO that is EXACTLY what I thought!!! Imagining climbing up the bottle then getting really frustrated cos it's all too big for him


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 31, 2007)

Taken by my friend at the Museum of Sex opening night of the Deviant Desires exhibit earlier this year. Even met Ned Sontag there. :wubu: 
Anyhow, here is a pic for the macrophiles..(roar!! I crush you!!)..and btw I did take some more shots playing out some of the other fetishes as they had interactive exhibits. :batting: 

View attachment macro.JPG


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 31, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I saw one on TV about people who are in love with their car and have sex with it. Up the exhaust pipe.
> 
> btw, hooray for fetishes!




Well at least there is an outlet for their "love" 


hahahahaha.


But...but....

I hope the use condoms...the thought of foreskin and rust just made me gag, lol.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 31, 2007)

I've actually heard that some guys like to look at porn with naked size 2 models with long flowing hair, long legs, and perky boobs. What freaks!


----------



## Pookie (May 31, 2007)

I must admit to be a little saddened that some very common things are being classed as weird/odd/gross. I'd have hoped for a little more acceptance and tolerance in a community like this which in all honesty is based on non-mainstream interest.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 31, 2007)

Pookie said:


> I must admit to be a little saddened that some very common things are being classed as weird/odd/gross. I'd have hoped for a little more acceptance and tolerance in a community like this which in all honesty is based on non-mainstream interest.



Im grossed out by very little and I love fetishes, I think theyre great. Mostly  On a BDSM site which is non mainstream though I imagine you'd get lots of people grossed out by the thought of ssbbw / bhm sex. People like what they like, that's life.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 31, 2007)

Pookie said:


> I must admit to be a little saddened that some very common things are being classed as weird/odd/gross. I'd have hoped for a little more acceptance and tolerance in a community like this which in all honesty is based on non-mainstream interest.



A sentiment that is echoed by many... or at least me. 

=Divals


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 31, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> What about that guy who wanted to recreate the "Thrilla in Manilla" fight?
> anyone meet him? posted pics of himself with assless chaps?
> 
> The one who wanted to go down on 30 coc*s just to prove his devotion/submission to me.
> ...



I know an assless chap, I wonder if he was one of those you mention - looked like his bum had fainted, whatever trousers he wore.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 31, 2007)

Pookie said:


> I must admit to be a little saddened that some very common things are being classed as weird/odd/gross. I'd have hoped for a little more acceptance and tolerance in a community like this which in all honesty is based on non-mainstream interest.




hmmm. I agree and disagree....I a pro acceptance, but I also am pro-weird. I am weird, I have been called weird/odd/strange or the ever annoying "unique" all of my life. I don't take those words to be negative anymore just like I don't take the word fat to be negative anymore...it's just a description. If somebody get their rocks off, their socks off with anything that does not involve children, I say get yer freak on!!

I do agree with the irony of a website that started based on a fetish is so quick to point fingers though, lol, but you know what they (whoever "they" are) you point one finger and there and three pointing back at you


----------



## Pookie (May 31, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Im grossed out by very little and I love fetishes, I think theyre great. Mostly  On a BDSM site which is non mainstream though I imagine you'd get lots of people grossed out by the thought of ssbbw / bhm sex. People like what they like, that's life.



Actually I belong to a BDSM community and everything is treated very fairly and equally and nothing is regarded as 'gross, weird', yes we all have our own likes and dislikes, but what gives anybody the right to call somebody's choices out as gross? Doesnt strike me as very comfortable situation.

I dont mind being called weird so much... I am anything but mainstream.... its the eeewwwsss and gross! that are actually bothering me.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 31, 2007)

Pookie said:


> but what gives anybody the right to call somebody's choices out as gross?.
> 
> I dont mind being called weird so much... I am anything but mainstream.... its the eeewwwsss and gross! that are actually bothering me.



In lieu of "ewww"
How about: "No thanks, none for me, I'm driving"
How about: "Not for me, but be my guest!"
How about: "Let me research that, and get back to you"
How about: "Not my thing, but I'll hold the camera if it makes you feel better"

and remember kids, smile and say it like you mean it :bow:


----------



## Pookie (May 31, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> In lieu of "ewww"
> How about: "No thanks, none for me, I'm driving"
> How about: "Not for me, but be my guest!"
> How about: "Let me research that, and get back to you"
> How about: "Not my thing, but I'll hold the camera if it makes you feel better"



 exactly


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 31, 2007)

Above all else have a sense of humor about things (but don't mock people)

I have said something to that effect to people at some point or other in my life, and if anything, I have come back a better informed sensualist.


----------



## rudeboy (May 31, 2007)

As someone who cartoons and maintains a page on deviant art, i've never understood the purpose of rule 34. For those not in the know (either people who just skimmed this thread or aren't familiar with 4chan.org), rule 34 of the internet states that there is porn of it, no exceptions. I use the term specifically for cartoon porn/hentai. Thanks to this magical little rule, i've had staples of my childhood DESTROYED. "Heh, bet no one's done that for the ninja turtles," WRONG. "Ok, fine, Animaniacs?" yup. Hell, people even did some of Calvin and Hobbes...i'll let you sit back and digest that fact for a bit...go on...Calvin and Hobbes, one of the last great comic strips...boy and his tiger...i bet you hate the internet as much as i do now.

Also, since furries have been brought up... I don't have anything against most individuals who are into it, i suppose. I just think the entire thing is ridiculous and that it's populated by people who readily go from zero to "fucktard" with little to no provocation. Then again, maybe i'm missing something. Maybe there's something sexy about squirrels and other woodland creatures that i've just never noticed. If someone would kindly point whatever that is out to me, i'd appreciate it. Who knows, maybe you guys could turn me. I could be some kind of handsome and suave platypus. 

View attachment 34.jpg


----------



## chocolate desire (May 31, 2007)

There once was a male chatter that could not umm get off without his partner making oinking noises like a pig.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 31, 2007)

Chocolate you have inspired me, lol


There once was a chatter who created a splatter at the thought 
of his girl getting much much fatter.


----------



## HugKiss (May 31, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I've actually heard that some guys like to look at porn with naked size 2 models with long flowing hair, long legs, and perky boobs. What freaks!



OH NO! Now that is just plain old SICK! LMAO


----------



## Wild Zero (May 31, 2007)

I'd say pedophilia is the weirdest fetish in terms of being absolutely repulsive (and I'd class fan fiction writers who just HAVE to write Harry Potter slash fiction with those sickos).

Come on, is there a more disturbing phrase in the English language than "man-boy love?"


----------



## elle camino (May 31, 2007)

"man-boy-shetland pony love".


----------



## Wild Zero (May 31, 2007)

"man-boy-Bill Brasky love"


----------



## elle camino (May 31, 2007)

"man-boy-katie couric love"


----------



## JoyJoy (May 31, 2007)

I once heard of a yahoo group that involved the fetish of getting off while rolling around in a dumpster full of other people's trash...the messier the better. :huh:

I also had a guy once offer to pay me $500 to break his arm. I declined.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 31, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I also had a guy once offer to pay me $500 to break his arm. I declined.



You still have his #?  

Hey, a girl alone in the world has to look after herself....$500 is a nice chunk of change for a much deserved trip to NAAFA or the Vegas Bash, yaknowwhatI'msayin'


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 31, 2007)

There was a guy once who said he had a really small penis. When I didnt say anything mean to him he was put off. He wanted me to make fun of his penis size and he would ask me if I dated him would i make fun of him to all my girlfriends. I never dated the guy but it seemed really weird that I guy would want someone to do something like that ..


----------



## Pink (May 31, 2007)

my personal fav
reflectoporn n. a sexual fetish involving the display of nudity in reflective surfaces
ex. ebay sellers can take a photo of the object theyre auctioning in the nude and their naked body is reflected in its polished surface. 
I am all about reflectoporn and I just like saying the word.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 31, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> You still have his #?
> 
> Hey, a girl alone in the world has to look after herself....$500 is a nice chunk of change for a much deserved trip to NAAFA or the Vegas Bash, yaknowwhatI'msayin'


 lol...I almost wish! I was so naive and timid back then (6-7 yrs ago) that I didn't know what to say to him, so I just told him no and ran away. These days, I think I would stick around a bit longer to talk with him and try to find out what makes him tick. Nevermind the money...while I could definitely use it, I'm not sure I could actually hurt a guy like that.


----------



## Koldun (May 31, 2007)

I've heard of people who like to eat excrement and drink urine for the sexual thrill. I also had a friend who had a friend who liked to draw blood for the rush. 

And then there was the toy catalog I got the one time that had do it yourself circumcision kits - from the 20 dollar scalpel all the way up to the mini guillotines costing hundreds....


----------



## Carrie (May 31, 2007)

I have a dream where I see myself standing in sort of sun-god robes on a pyramid with a thousand naked women screaming and throwing little pickles at me.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 31, 2007)

rudeboy said:


> I could be some kind of handsome and suave platypus.



I wonder how my fursona will match with a platypus. Foxes never are said to be next to platypus(ies?)....hmm

*Yiff*


----------



## Koldun (Jun 1, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I have a dream where I see myself standing in sort of sun-god robes on a pyramid with a thousand naked women screaming and throwing little pickles at me.



....I wonder what Freud would say...


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 1, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Clinton signed into law the banning of insect/animal crushing videos : http://www.saplonline.org/AAcrush.htm
> 
> I don't know if it's quite bizarre but I don't get the whole watching women do laundry thing. I guess there's a lid for every pot, but honestly how can you explain it? Is it an oedipal thing, where men have memories of their mom doing laundry as a child? Is it simply watching the act of bending over to your items in and out of the machines? I can't figure it out, anyway most of these things don't need to be rationalized, and if you're into it, whatever, seems perfectly harmless. But now I have to wonder about some of the stragglers at the local laundromat.



If watching women do laundry were criminalized, then only criminals would watch women do laundry. :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 1, 2007)

wistful said:


> My sister also mentioned to me that there was a guy who used to come into the dimensions chat room who liked to pretend he was a few inches tall!! We used to crack up about it.Does anyone else remember him?





MissToodles said:


> He didn't even hide his freakiness, he brought it right out in the open and messaged you with it immediatly. It's not the fetishes themselves that bother me, it's that these people can't carry on a regular conversation. Anyway, he wanted to be "1 inch tall" and "paint my toenails while I sip on a cool drink by the pool". I think I wrote back that I was going to step on him but it probably turned him, so I just ignored him. It wasn't in dim chat, it was on aol 7 years ago or so.



Could this be little Claude? I think I heard about him. He would IM or write most of the BBW webgirls a few years ago, go on and on about how he wants them to visit him in France and accompany him back here, protecting him due to his very small size (which seemed to vary quite a bit.) He was also _extremely_ concerned that they might crush or injure him accidentally, while on the plane for instance...."....for you....you are so big! And I......I am so small!") 

When they'd ask for a picture he'd send something like this, the wrong era for how old he said he was and always of a different guy. 

View attachment avatar0.jpeg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jun 1, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I have a dream where I see myself standing in sort of sun-god robes on a pyramid with a thousand naked women screaming and throwing little pickles at me.



*Sounds like the start of a really great advertising campaign. I can see it now;
​*








*Sisters under the covers!*​


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 1, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I have a dream where I see myself standing in sort of sun-god robes on a pyramid with a thousand naked women screaming and throwing little pickles at me.



What is that from??? A guy in high school used to say that to me and I just thought he was really odd....didn't know he was quoting something, lol, I assume this guy thought I was sooo stupid, lol


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> What is that from??? A guy in high school used to say that to me and I just thought he was really odd....didn't know he was quoting something, lol, I assume this guy thought I was sooo stupid, lol



It's from the movie "Real Genius". If you haven't seen it, you must. Classic.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 1, 2007)

All I know is that I can't get off unless I think about Anita Baker beating me at Chinese Checkers.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I think I just developed a pregnant, brunette Britney Spears fetish thanks to Ho Ho Tai. Omygoodness...


----------



## Koldun (Jun 1, 2007)

I've always had a crush on Brit - pregnant, thin, bald - doesn't matter to me  I have a few weird fetishes of my own...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 2, 2007)

I was watching "The 40 Year Old Virgin" and this scene reminded me of this thread so I have to quote it for y'all....

_Cal: Oh, man, I had a weekend. 
Andy Stitzer: Yeah? 
Cal: We went to Tijuana, Mexico, you know? And we thought it would be fun, you know, to go to a show. Everybody says you gotta check out one of these shows. And... it's a woman fuckin' a horse. We get there and we think it's gonna be awesome and... it is not as cool as it sounds like it's gonna be. It's kinda gross. 
Andy Stitzer: Yeah. 
Cal: You think "A woman fuckin' a horse" and you get there and... it's a woman fucking a horse. 
Andy Stitzer: Yeah. 
Cal: It was really giving it to her. And you know what? To be honest I just felt bad for her, we all just felt bad for her. 
Andy Stitzer: Yeah. 
Cal: I kinda felt bad for the horse! 
Andy Stitzer: Wow, that's something. _


----------



## Christinabean27 (Jun 2, 2007)

I had a boy friend who got off watching me wash the dishes. I think it goes without saying that there was NEVER a dish left in my sink!

also, I had someone ask me if they could go down on me while I was smoking a cigarette.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 4, 2007)

In a fit of complete disclosure, I am going to say that I'm kind of over the whole fetish aspect of things.

Maybe I'm jaded, but then again, its too much work to carry around a 40 lbs bag of toys, lingerie, and erotica and having to explain yourself to the customs agent at the CDG airport, yaknowwhatI'msayin'?

Over.It.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 4, 2007)

40 lb bag of toys. I should ask but Decorum would suggest I shant ask. But that would be a lot to explain. What ever happened to people liking people.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 4, 2007)

Big Gurl Lingerie is heavy!!!

More yardage per pound!

It takes more than a band aid and some floss to contain my pulchritude.


----------



## Krissy12 (Jun 4, 2007)

Christinabean27 said:


> I had a boy friend who got off watching me wash the dishes. I think it goes without saying that there was NEVER a dish left in my sink!
> 
> also, I had someone ask me if they could go down on me while I was smoking a cigarette.



Trust me, I'd get off watching a guy wash my dishes. Bonus points if he does the laundry and vacuums. :smitten:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 4, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Trust me, I'd get off watching a guy wash my dishes. Bonus points if he does the laundry and vacuums. :smitten:




lol, it's a damn shame that I don't have a housework fetish then, lol, mike does it ALL. Inside chores and outside...and he does it with a smile and no complaints....I'm hella lucky!!!


----------



## Krissy12 (Jun 5, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> lol, it's a damn shame that I don't have a housework fetish then, lol, mike does it ALL. Inside chores and outside...and he does it with a smile and no complaints....I'm hella lucky!!!



Oh dear, you've hit the jackpot with him, cleans AND he's British. :smitten:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 9, 2007)

http://www.elbowfetish.com/

I love the dimples... but this is just straight up elbows


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 9, 2007)

This looks a lot like the routine checklist on alt.com  

I thought Doraphilia was when you get off watching Dora the Explorer in your pjs with ice cream. 

:blush: 




BigBellySSBBW said:


> Copied and pasted from this website
> 
> 
> Doraphilia —The feeling of fur or skin is sensual and erotic.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 9, 2007)

rudeboy said:


> it's populated by people who readily go from zero to "fucktard" with little to no provocation.


I suspect that's the problem people have with MOST fetishes, actually. Not that the fetish itself is so bad, but that those who are into those fetishes and actually act like regular human beings are few and far between.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 11, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> I suspect that's the problem people have with MOST fetishes, actually. Not that the fetish itself is so bad, but that those who are into those fetishes and actually act like regular human beings are few and far between.



As with anything else the loudest and most visible people in any control group are usually the freakiest freakazoids out there. The 'regular' people are too busy being regular for you to know that they're into anything. The guy next to you might be into lizard men in tutus but you wouldnt know that unless he told you and the only people who would feel compelled to blurt something like that out would be a total fucktard with no concept of boundaries. 

Don't hate on the fucktard though. Fucktards need love too.  If it weren't for them we probably wouldn't learn or progress beyond bread and water. Their downside is that if you are into something, and you see that a bunch of out and open fucktards are into it too it presents itself as good news/bad news for you. It doesn't encourage anyone to raise their hand and be counted at the next meeting.


----------

